# Happy St. Patrick's Day!



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy St. Patrick's day to all our Irish forum members!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy St. Patty's Day to all. I made a bunch of irish taters to bring into work and also for my neighbors. Before I left for work this morning, I filled the crockpot with corned beef and cabbage to have for dindin tonight along with a beer and some irish cheese to nibble on.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ I'll be there around 5:00 or so. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I celebrated by making Irish coffee at home for the very first time - as good as any I've had in a restaurant


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Top O' the Morning to everyone. even though it's after five pm here. We celebrated here on Sat. night with all my O'Malley Cousins. Ate rubens and drank a lot of green beer. Just like me dear old Irish Mother taught me.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Okay....even though I'm Scotish, there is always time to say Happy St. Pattie's Day to my neighbors next door! As a Scotsman, I stayed at home and saved my money!*_


----------

